# ? for you all/ cycle wierd!



## Jazmommie (Nov 19, 2001)

I have 3 kids -youngest is 5 & still nurses 1x a day for a couple minutes.

I am 38 next month--have had painful ovulation for about 10 years (except when preg with the now 5 year old -got AF back at 15 months postpartum)
My cycles are ALWAYS regular --till now--
I had last period May 12 ---usual 5 days --
checked for ovulation 14 days later as per usual with test strips I have --said No-had No pain--
thought I should start my period soon--feeling VERY hormonal past 2 days -crying/screaming,painful belly etc.But had mucus today & yesterday.
I tested for ovulation & is was Positive.

That is a very long luteal phase????

Stress is high now -could that cause this ?Or am I getting the perimenopause symptoms?
Thanks for reading .
jennifer


----------



## Jazmommie (Nov 19, 2001)

Well ,took another ovulation test today--it was positive also.

Do you think Dong Quoi or black cohosh would be helpful?

I had an ultrasound a few months ago--it was fine.No cysts seen.

I am concerned -any advice?


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

I don't have any official advice. I just remember that I had these symptoms and tested for O and kept getting postives for O when, in fact, I was pregnant. Is this a possibility? I ended up not finding out about the pregnancy for a long time b/c I just thought I was ovulating.

Other than that, I would say stress can play into it. You seem a little young for menapause but I don't know.


----------



## Jazmommie (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for the reply--I have a pregnancy test --maybe I will try it in the morning--THAT would be a trip!


----------



## Jazmommie (Nov 19, 2001)

Well it was negative for the pregnancy test.
I feel like I do when I am ovulating -(usually pressure feeling that can hurt pretty bad when mowing grass on the rider & going over bumps ).

I need to learn about hormones & the roles they play with cycles.

I took some dong quoi & black cohosh this am --I will look into them some more -sounds good.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Let me know how it all turns out. I'm currently in the longest cycle of my life! LOL! Maybe I'm hitting menapause at age 30 !


----------

